# Any Ideas On Software for Limiting Router Access Time



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

I need to shut down my 17-year-old son's internet access at 11:00 pm on weekdays, so he will go to bed at a decent time, without me yelling at him. Can anyone recommend software that works with my Linksys WRTP54G router that would allow me to put time limits on specific IP addresses?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you use the VoIP functions of your router? You could look at an alternative firmware like DD-WRT but I think you might have issues with the VoIP side of things on that router if you do (since it is all in one).


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Do you use the VoIP functions of your router? You could look at an alternative firmware like DD-WRT but I think you might have issues with the VoIP side of things on that router if you do (since it is all in one).


No, I don't use the VoIP. It's a hold over from when I had Vonage for a while. What is DD-WRT?


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

There are a bunch of somewhat inexpensive Routers / Firewalls that offer this kind of ability. Check out some of the Netgear Ones. I personally have the FVS338 which allows you to set time limits via 3 different schedules. 

So basically you would create a schedule that would start at say 7am and end at 11pm for either every day or only specific days like Monday through Friday then apply it to an access rule for your son's IP Address / Computer Name. This would allow unrestricted access until the specific time then they would be SOL until the schedule allows.

If you want to see what he is accessing you can also log that and have it e-mailed to you. You can also block specific sites / domains if you want. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

shoeheel said:


> I need to shut down my 17-year-old son's internet access at 11:00 pm on weekdays, so he will go to bed at a decent time, without me yelling at him. Can anyone recommend software that works with my Linksys WRTP54G router that would allow me to put time limits on specific IP addresses?


I have the WRT54G so assume software is basically the same. Go into your router (192.168.1.1 normally) and go to access restrictions. There you can limit the access for computer by MAC address or by IP address. For IP, you will just have to have a set IP address for his computer that he cant change. MAC address may be less likely to be 'hacked' by a teen.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ric said:


> I have the WRT54G so assume software is basically the same. Go into your router (192.168.1.1 normally) and go to access restrictions. There you can limit the access for computer by MAC address or by IP address. For IP, you will just have to have a set IP address for his computer that he cant change. MAC address may be less likely to be 'hacked' by a teen.


Then go in to your router and change the password. All done problem solved.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have software called Child Safe.

It lets me choose access times for any program on the PC as well as net access times. I can choose content access levels for each user, and also prevent Internet messaging and peer to peer for any user.

I get emails at my any predetermined interval to alert me how much PC time, email time, gaming time, or Internet time users are using.

If a user is online, and the count down for network cut off begins, I can give the a one time use password to extend their access time, for instance if my kid was doing research for a school project, I can let them extend their time.

Also, I can change the setting, and monitor everything they do from a server location.

I implemented this because I caught my 9 year old (at that time) son surfing porn with his friends. BTW the PC did catch a virus at the same time.

So I locked out Porn, nudity, Internet chat rooms, and eBay/overstock.com. 

As punishments I will lock out all gaming, email, iTunes, you-tube, and anything the software does not deem an academic based site.

And this software was under $60 bucks for 2 seat license.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Ric said:


> I have the WRT54G so assume software is basically the same. Go into your router (192.168.1.1 normally) and go to access restrictions. There you can limit the access for computer by MAC address or by IP address. For IP, you will just have to have a set IP address for his computer that he cant change. MAC address may be less likely to be 'hacked' by a teen.


Instructions for circumventing router time lock-outs are just a quick Google search away. A better alternative (if your router supports it) is to create a schedule and rule that locks *all* Internet access at 11:00pm, but then allows only selected MAC addresses at 11:01pm. That way, if you have an "adult" computer that you want to be able to use yourself after 11:00pm, you unlock only its MAC address. This way, no matter what MAC the teen tries on his PC, he will still have no access unless he knows it needs to be yours.

Another thing you might look into for protecting your teen is OpenDNS.org. This replaces your ISP's DNS with one you can control. If you have a dynamic IP address from your ISP, this can be a bit more difficult to setup than with a static address, but their website has some very good instructions for how to do it. In fact, some newer routers actually support OpenDNS over a dynamic IP with a single, simple setting. Anyhow, with OpenDNS, you can lock out sites with certain content like sex, nudity, drugs, even social networking and chat. One nice thing it can do is block all those annoying adware "search sites" you get when you fat-finger a common URL. It's very sophisticated and best of all - free!

Oh, and if your router doesn't support some of this, you might look into getting a new one - really nice wireless "N" models can be had for under $100. Check out their documentation online before buying to see which ones support the features you need.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Ric said:


> I have the WRT54G so assume software is basically the same. Go into your router (192.168.1.1 normally) and go to access restrictions. There you can limit the access for computer by MAC address or by IP address. For IP, you will just have to have a set IP address for his computer that he cant change. MAC address may be less likely to be 'hacked' by a teen.





MIAMI1683 said:


> Then go in to your router and change the password. All done problem solved.


I knew about access restrictions by these methods. I'm looking to do it automatically by time.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

There are time settings in the WRT54G.


----------



## Ventrilo Host (Jul 12, 2009)

Chronager 3.3 is a parental control software program, Chronager gives you complete control over your child's use of the computer: when he or she can use it for entertainment, and when for doing homework. It enables you to restrict the times when the computer can be used, and to set the times that your child may surf the Internet, play games, use particular programs, and watch movies.:lol:
Ventrilo hosting
Setup A Ventrilo Server


----------

